# Sweet Music?~



## Mad MOAI (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you ever listening to a song and singing, and you know it because you've memorized it and the music comes to you? If so, tell us!

For me, I can sing all K.K. songs without thinking. Also, I memorize several Japanese songs and, no matter what I'm doing, I can sing them while reading, playing a game, etc. Sometimes I wonder at the end if I sang the whole time. It happens a lot.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 30, 2008)

Guilty of a lot of Rock Band songs, and the Eight Melodies (eg. Take a melody, simple as can be...)


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 30, 2008)

I can do that to most R.E.M. songs. :x Not all of them but the ones I've listened to more than like five times. And Taylor Swift songs, too!

But usually I'm not very good at remembering song lyrics.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 30, 2008)

Some songs I can know the lyrics too but I mix them up sometimes xD''' I have to listen to a song repeatedly to be able to do it though. 

And I can't do it with forgien music. I just can't pronouce the words ><''''


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 1, 2008)

Man that is an awkwardly worded question.  @_@  I memorize songs by accident by listening to them over and over again a lot and don't realize it until I go to sing it by memory or something, and I'm thinking that's what you mean...?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 1, 2008)

Zhorken said:


> Man that is an awkwardly worded question.  @_@  I memorize songs by accident by listening to them over and over again a lot and don't realize it until I go to sing it by memory or something, and I'm thinking that's what you mean...?


I do that all the time. Whether the song in question is in English, German, Japanese, or Korean.

Sometimes I sing one song while listening to another.


----------



## Ramsie (Dec 1, 2008)

link008 said:


> Sometimes I sing one song while listening to another.


I do that too. It happens more when I have a song stuck in my head, but I'm listening to something else in an attempt to get it out of my head.

I think memorizing music and lyrics comes easily for me.  I can do that with most songs I've listened to more than five times.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, I do it a lot. But people tell me to shut up because I can't actually sing worth a damn.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to listen to a song a lot to learn the lyrics, but I listen to music all the time, so I get most of them eventually. 

A hobby of mine is just trying to learn a really fast song off by heart, like End of the World by REM or One Week by the Barenaked Ladies. My life's mission is to learn Yakko's Nations of the World X3

Recently I've been listening to a lot of Barenaked Ladies' music and some of it sounds really cheery but is actually very, very depressing if you listen to the lyrics.
As their song Testing, 1, 2, 3 says:

_"And in the glove compartment
Are my songs.
She hasn't even heard them
Since she found out what the words meant,
She decided she prefered them
All wrong."_

Hehe, they use that quote for the Lyrical Dissonance page on tvtropes. They also mention:

"The Night I Fell Asleep At The Wheel" is surprisingly bouncy, considering it's about exactly what the title implies, and the narrator is dead before the last verse. (here, it's _brilliant_)

"Pinch Me", described in the liner notes for All Their Greatest Hits as "Another one of our happy little songs about chronic depression." 

"The Old Apartment" is a hard, high-energy rock song about a guy breaking into the apartment where he and his girlfriend used to live and trashing the place while speculating on its new owners. 

"Fun & Games" has lyrics cynically describing the politics behind the Iraq war ("We knew your sons and daughters would be blown in half") set to a poppy, catchy tune. 

"Alcohol", which is a poppy little ditty about, well, rampant alcoholism and with lyrics like "While I cannot love myself, I'll use something else". 

Good times.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Recently I've been listening to a lot of Barenaked Ladies' music and some of it sounds really cheery but is actually very, very depressing if you listen to the lyrics.


This happens to me sometimes, but instead of depressing lyrics I've got a couple of songs that are kind of creepy when you listen better.
Like Serge Gainsbourg's Marilou Sous La Neige. It's a pretty simple, happy-sounding tune, but as you progress through the song he starts saying things like 'when I was excluded from her erotic games, I went mad', 'Oh, my Lou, I had to shorten your existance, it's like that/that Marilou falls asleep under the snow/the carbonic snow of the fire extinguisher' (all of this in French, naturally) and only after listening to it like five times did I realise that the narrator_ burns his girlfriend alive_.
Then again, this is Gainbourg, and he does a lot of this sort of thing. He sang a song called 'Lemon Incest' with his daughter, it's implied he's raping a woman in La Decadance and Sex Shop is, er, interesting (it starts with 'Say, little whore, tell me/how it felt in his arms/was it better than with me?' and he basically goes on to call her a bitch, a lecher...ess and variety of other nice names while asking her about how she cheated on him).
I can't help loving this guy though. He just wanted to be as provocative as possible and good on him.

Oh and there's a song by Benjamin Biolay where he basically stalks a lady. French singers are creepy ):

And to contribute, I can remember songs very easily, but only if I hear the beginning of the tune. I avoid singing though because I have a terrible voice.


----------

